# So soapers- does your significant other support yr soaping?



## EmilyKate (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi there folks, just new here, and fairly new to soapmaking- just finished my third batch today and only made my very first two weeks ago.

Looks like it may be a few weeks before I can make another one- my fella has put the kibosh on soapmaking.  Says I have to give him a break for a couple weekends. It's my fault, I'm the one who went on and on about lye danger.  I just wanted to make sure he knew not to come disturb me in the middle and get us both injured, or let the cat poke her nose in. I made him put on goggles and rubbergloves just to open the garage door for me. Too late to tell him now that Ann L Watson says soapmaking's about as dangerous as making fried chicken, he's terrified the lye is going to unpick the lock of the garage, sneak into the house and burn us in our beds while we sleep.  Oh well I ran out of oils anyway with this last batch and I have to wait till payday to buy more...

Anyways I've got to wondering- do you folks have partners/families who tolerate your soaping, or hate it, or are they just as addicted as you?


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 7, 2009)

I was like you when I started.  I mixed the lye and water outside with long sleeves and a full face protective mask etc.  Now I treat lye with respect but I don't bother with all the protective stuff anymore.  Vinegar always on hand to neutralize the odd splash and I know I probably should wear gloves but they are my hands I suppose. My partner and my MIL will only use my soap now so they are supportive in that why. My partner does make the best curing racks and bevelers and stuff.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 7, 2009)

I still wear the eye protection.  You never know when a stray drop will splash and as my luck goes, it will head straight for my eye.  LOL!!

My bf doesn't say much when I start a new hobby.  I started soaping when he left for a contracting job overseas.  He asked me what was I going to do without him and I told him I was going to find a new hobby; making soap.   I've sent him several bars of soap and he likes it very much, especially the chocolate scented bar w/coffee grouunds


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 7, 2009)

As for protection, all I wear is gloves, and long sleeves. I should wear safety glasses too, but I don't usually.

My hubby supports me in my soapmaking. I think he kind of likes that I have something to keep me busy while he watches TV.  I have a room in my basement that I use for my soapmaking and I go down there, turn the TV or radio on, and I'm out of his hair for a couple of hours! 

He has started to say something about how much money I've been spending on soap supplies (considering I don't work full time, so a lot of it is "his" money being spent!!) I'm trying to cut back, but shopping for soap supplies is so fun! All I'm going to ask for at Christmas and my birthday from now on is soap supplies! LOL


----------



## surf girl (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr surf girl knows I'm a crazy obsessive when it comes to new passions.  And he's put up with my horse addiction for the past 20 years, so he's kind of used to the one-track talking sort of thing "He is SUCH a good horse", etc has been joined by "I think I'll make X type of soap next.  And then I might try Y."  He's also used, what with the horse addiction, to much larger sums of money shooting off in the pursuit of a hobby than I could ever spend on soaping.  Practical (mercenary?) man that he is, he'd love me to start selling it, though.

He does joke about his kitchen being turned into a laboratory - I try to make sure that I clean up really well and get my crap out of his way promptly.  I don't want to piss off The Cook, otherwise I'll starve or be reduced to eating beans out of the can.  The lye thing doesn't scare him - he's used to chemicals, dangerous machinery, etc, and knows that the need to be sensibly cautious doesn't mean something is going to kill you.

He is very patient with my constant requests for soap evaluation, and has actually become a very good critic ("So-so lather, but very silky smooth" or "That one is great for shaving").

So yes, I would say mr surf girl is supportive!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, my hub is very supportive. He stays out of my way unless I ask him for help and then he is johnny on the spot. 
He loves me...


----------



## jbarad (Mar 7, 2009)

> I try to make sure that I clean up really well and get my crap out of his way promptly. I don't want to piss off The Cook, otherwise I'll starve or be reduced to eating beans out of the can.



Same here, he's not real pleased that I've taken over one end of the kitchen for my soap, and he typically just rolls his eyes at me when I say "I think I'll make this next" but as long as he can still get to his stove, oven, and counters to cook he lets me be.

He does however ask why I can't make something useful....like fudge for instance  :roll:


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 7, 2009)

My hubby was rolling his eyes at first, and had to be a guinea pig for quite a few icky soaps in the beginning, but in a sense I think he's proud that I've figured out how to do it.  He tells everyone that I make soap.   And, he makes boxes and stuff for me.  Cause he's cool like that.

I *do* try to clean up my oily mess right away, and wipe down doorknobs from going in-and-out to get lye...nothing worse than wondering "Is that caustic?" if you touch something wet-ish after a day of soaping....lol!

(We did have breakfast with some soap logs and bars on the table on Christmas day though...oops!)

MIL seems to turn her nose up at homemade soap, so I guess I won't gift her any... 

My brothers and sister seem to dig it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 7, 2009)

My hub didn't really know what to make of it at first  :wink: But now he loves my soap and tries to convince everyone I made something superb    Which really doesn't work haha


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2009)

my girl is supportive..she likes the soap too so thats an added bonus... as far as protection, I advise the use of gloves, a shirt, some pants, and goggles.... 

got some lye solution in my navel at one point and that SUCKED to say the least.... ouch.... yeaaaah...sooo... moral of the story , AT LEAST wear a shirt when you soap lol...


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2009)

My DH is becoming more and more supportive, although he does want me to sell more than I have managed so far!  It's my forum browsing he objects to!!! :roll: 

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2009)

hahaha.. hes just jealous of your internet friends lol


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2009)

Well since I'm divorced I don't have to worry about that one - but since my Mom & Uncle live with me they get to be my Guinea Pigs.  At least I get honest feedback as well as suggestions for other things to try.  In fact it's my Mom's fault that I turned into an FO addict......


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Well since I'm divorced I don't have to worry about that one - but since my Mom & Uncle live with me they get to be my Guinea Pigs.  At least I get honest feedback as well as suggestions for other things to try.  In fact it's my Mom's fault that I turned into an FO addict......


lol yeaaaaah moms are just so influential are they not???


----------



## TessC (Mar 7, 2009)

My husband tolerates my ~175 bettas without so much as a grumble, and has never even blinked about any of the various hobbies over the years, so the soap didn't faze him at all. We each have our own hobbies and projects and such, and pretty much don't give each other a hard time about any of them. Sometimes he'll even comment on a fish I'm looking at, or one of the juvie bettas I've raised, when I know he's not interested and is just being polite.   

The soap's a little bit different in that he can use the end result, and I've asked him his opinion on different EO blends and stuff. He wants a minty-smelling soap to use, so that's probably going to be my next batch.


----------



## Barb (Mar 7, 2009)

my hubbs is awesome. he is my pack mule, come farmer market season and for craft shows. he spreads the word at work and has on occasion come home on his lunch hour with soap orders for me to fill so he can take them back to work. this is especially cool since the work force is mostly other guys.

he never complains about the oil buckets being stacked in the corner of the kitchen since it is too hard for me to lug them up and down the stairs, or that i might have a log or two of soap joining us for dinner at the other end of the kitchen table.

he just chuckles when the girls at the bank smell the money from my deposits and say it smells so good, bet your house smells good too. 

since we have a shop in the front part of the house because of the embroidery business he is kinda used to things being tucked in every nook and cranny. just as long as he has the family room, the bathroom and a bed to slept in and he gets a hot meal he is pretty good about the whole thing.


----------



## EmilyKate (Mar 8, 2009)

Tee hee, all your stories are giving me hope that my dude will come around in time!!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 8, 2009)

*x*

a wise man once said "the key to marital bliss?  HAPPY WIFE-HAPPY LIFE!

my husband is very supportive and goes out of his way to help, even if he's unsure whether something in the fridge is edible or one of my soaping supplies.  "honeeeey, is ths food?"

a few months back i was storing mango butter in 1 lb stcks in the back of the fridge.  he thought it was butter and fried potatoes in it for breakfast.  

needless to say, that weekend he found me a used fridge and now i have a nice space in the garage all to myself!


----------



## starduster (Mar 8, 2009)

*I have a cooperative soap mate*

My significant other is very good about it all.
Just as long as I don't forget to feed him in my joyous madness of soaping.
He knows not to get in the way or come near when dangerous stuff is out.He shares my joy at a batch well done completely. Smiling at me from ear to ear as I explain in great detail why that batch was so good.
Then when I am all cleaned up he jumps into my lap nudging me to scratch his behind his ears ,give him a good rub down then take us both out for some ball throwing time.
Thanks Jellybean and woof to you too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

My hubby is so supportive of my soap making ( read addiction), he loves the soaps, he has psoriasis and his hands are now softer than mine .He is always ready to help if needed.He  is going to try and make me a slab mold.
He is also my best friend , so it's all good.

I can't imagine if someone where against it , would make it really  hard to enjoy yourself will you are crafting your soaps etc .It is a lot different that a crochet , quilting or knitting hobby to say the least.


----------



## Chay (Mar 12, 2009)

My husband is very supportive but ocassionally gets underfoot. Sometimes he likes mixing with the stick blender (which drives me crazy) I think it's the noise "Go play with the chainsaw for crying out loud"      Other times he paws through my stored or curing soap bars to see which scent he wants to use next. But I can't complain too much, he does sell quite a bit for me at his work.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 12, 2009)

my hubby is super supportive - he likes to sniff the soap, he offers suggestions, makes requests, he's even been my "mold lining assistant & wax-paper-holder-man". 
I can blabber on and on (um, and on) to him about soap and not feel like a giant fruitcake    he tells EVERYONE about my soap, which I'm pretty much too shy to do, so it works out well. he's pretty cool like that.


----------

